# My MAC collection :)



## onionbooty (Nov 26, 2007)

This is my small collection... Not much of a collection but hopefully it'll be growing soon!







okay, I just uploaded some more pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyeshadows

















blushes





brushes





face





lipglosses





lipsticks





... I kinda gave up taking pictures after this one because of my niece and nephew getting into my stuff.  but I'll do it later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





here's almost everything including non-MAC


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 26, 2007)

nice! I see pan on something in the top left hand corner (blush?) I'm always jealous when ppl hit pan, I think I'm never going to!!! (Well not at the rate I buy things.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nunu (Nov 26, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 26, 2007)

Your collection looks great!!  I love how so many of your colors are the brighter ones!!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow OnionBootyy... you have so much stuff! 
I hope you have a good BFF to share all that with!


----------



## onionbooty (Nov 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettygirl* 

 
_Wow OnionBootyy... you have so much stuff! 
I hope you have a good BFF to share all that with!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no.  I'm greedy.  HAHA!


----------

